# Anyone with no friends?



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Do you think you're likely to ever make friends? I used to have friends in school but I lost my personality and been unable to make more friends. I do have 1 friend I see quite regularly. But I haven't made any new ones since school
I think when I lose him I'll be doomed to have no friends. I have made a couple of friends since school but they just randomly stopped hanging out with me. Don't even get me started on gfs


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a few friends right now but we're not super close or anything, we barely do anything together so we really don't qualify as friends tbh

I have the ability to make friends but it's really hard for me to keep them. They get bored of me or get tired of having to deal with my nonsense and I can't blame them


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have an online friend (met her twice, years ago) but I haven't had any friends IRL in the past twenty years. I think the only reason I ever made any IRL friends in the first place is just because we happened to be in school together. None of them cared to stay in touch after graduating, not even the one who still lives in my area and every time we randomly run into each other _says_ she wants to get in touch (but never replies when I write her).

I have zero opportunities to make any more friends.

And yeah, don't even get me started on BFs.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got a few but I don't see them regularly. When I was a kid I made friends quite easily. That all changed in high school.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't have any close friends besides a girlfriend. I occasionally see friends from HS but it's always the same, just reminiscing on the past, drink, video games, etc. Otherwise, just work and school acquaintances. I have an extremely hard time letting people know the real me and basically act like everything is fine when it's not. I could probably have more friends but my anxiety gets in the way of me contacting them and waiting for them to contact me. This seems to give off the impression that I am uninterested in friendship. Being an introvert does not help my case...I want friends but want to be alone lol what a paradox.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

well i had a couple of friends some time ago, but most of them have moved to other cities and last December in a frigging pit of depression i kinda deleted contact information...so basically now i have no way of contacting them, and seems no one is interested in saying hello to me...:crying:
i do have 2 people i still contact from time to time, but i just don't want to be annoying to them....
and the other people i do hang out on Saturdays are 3 cousins of mine (way younger than me by the way....) and another kid that kinda likes the same games as me....

i don't think i can make friends since i prefer to stay in my room and only get out for work or going to the store.... i feel like the world is becoming to full of BS, they judge you on everything, if you think a little different than the rest, you either are antisocial or a freaking weirdo.... also i have strange taste in music, i like anime and video games, which according to society a 34 yr old should not do


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

In real life? Probably not. 

But I have a cat, so that's something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coyeyes said:


> I don't have any


You've got me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No real life friends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coyeyes said:


> Yes  But i meant in real life.


Oh lol *facepalm


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I got no friends. I got no friends! Me. Me. Me!! *jumps up and down* What did I win? What did I win?!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my closest friend ever was in highschool. but its been ages since then, and we talk maybe a couple times a year. went down to meet him a couple times in uni, but then i declined an invitation to visit him and other highschool friends in my last year of uni. so havent seen him in 2 years now?

now im in a different country and have no friends. recently i got a hamster though


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

nothing lasts


----------



## hansped (Apr 5, 2015)

*I have friends but*

I have a couple of friends but we only meet for 1 hour and then part ways. So I feel lonely afterwards.:/


----------



## jbphillips2001 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have work friends but we do nothing outside of work aside for maybe a 5k or benefit walk. Otherwise, I very occasionally see old friends from school and folks tend to only contact me if they need something.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have acquaintances from church and a few that I consider friends but I don't have any close friends anymore. I used to but stopped hanging out with them because I didn't feel like it and it just wasn't the same. I don't hang out with anyone from work.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i have an ex who texts me and sometimes calls. sometimes we are good friends, and sometimes a bit distant. she lives quite far away so i don't see her in person.

i don't have friends locally, but i don't really like or get on with people. and i avoid them, avoid talking to them, etc. i only ever had girl friends, meetup people for a while when i was in a bigger city, and in high school i had some guys that i would spend lunch break with.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

"Work friends" are the closest thing I've made to friends in a while. But you know how it is, you don't really do stuff together and when you leave you stop talking to each other. I have a few good online friends, but not a lot of opportunities, time, or money to meet new people in real-life.


----------



## Archer456 (Nov 12, 2016)

I do have a friend I met from high school 4 yrs ago, other than him I don't have anybody else. we hang out from time to time but we're so different there's hardly anything to talk about, I honestly don't even know how we even became friends but I still value him so much, he has helped me go through anxiety and other stuff


----------



## ISTPJames (Oct 25, 2017)

I haven't had any "real" friends for about 6 years now. Life goes on.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

I haven't had any friends in 6 years. I tried talking to people at the workplace, but they didn't want anything to do with me. As for Online Friends, that didn't work either. I like Online Gaming. but I get nervous when I use the Mic. Mostly because I have a Speech Impediment. If I do use the Mic it never goes anywhere. Like hey lets group up and play again. I tried Sports forums, but I get ignored. I also like Anime, but people talk about Animes that I never saw.


----------



## ISTPJames (Oct 25, 2017)

firewatch93 said:


> I haven't had any friends in 6 years. I tried talking to people at the workplace, but they didn't want anything to do with me. As for Online Friends, that didn't work either. I like Online Gaming. but I get nervous when I use the Mic. Mostly because I have a Speech Impediment. If I do use the Mic it never goes anywhere. Like hey lets group up and play again. I tried Sports forums, but I get ignored. I also like Anime, but people talk about Animes that I never saw.


I get along pretty well the the people at my workplace, and we hang out (though very infrequently). Yet, they don't know jack **** about my personal life and don't care so I can't consider them true friends.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

ISTPJames said:


> I get along pretty well the the people at my workplace, and we hang out (though very infrequently). Yet, they don't know jack **** about my personal life and don't care so I can't consider them true friends.


Well why don't you hangout with them more? Do you not want friends?


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I think everyone's barometer for friendship here is so off. First of all what is everyone's definition of friendship here? For example how does 'work friends' not count as friends?


----------



## ISTPJames (Oct 25, 2017)

firewatch93 said:


> Well why don't you hangout with them more? Do you not want friends?


Eh, I just can't be ****ed enough to make them my friends. They're pretty fun to hang with but I don't typically get much from letting people into my personal life. I like being left alone when I'm off work. That being said, I'm glad I'm not totally isolated.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

JDsays said:


> I think everyone's barometer for friendship here is so off. First of all what is everyone's definition of friendship here? For example how does 'work friends' not count as friends?


They count as friends, but since you can't do or share much together it leaves something to be desired. A lot of people want long-term friends who they can be honest with, who would help them in an emergency or support them during hard times, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what am I worth?*

crawling

I don't know who to ask

this means I rely on people

I want people to rely on me

every initiative / incentive goes astray

I have the right to work

I loved it all

how reverse my 4-year exclusion? averything was glorious until 2011

last job in 2013

employers and friends generated. why they disappear?

pub since 2013

now drying up. one friend all this time. I hate his friend bunch, not much.

direct line of email agreed. Grieving - last Sunday & before I turn up. friend never there. I get buzz from gym today. mostly each Sunday

I dispatch various mails
too long no response. sick

employers veer away from reasons explicit - 'we have to let you go'

friends don't say that. I want reasons such as ugly. this friend really good with 'I was puking' or different plans... another meeting set

time of no response nasty. however long the period... possible to give up? naah. keep waiting no good


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*any psychologist's guide book*

How to make things Last

really simple?

is the answer in religion? I hate it, but anything can have a reason.

I often think of interview, meeting.. are you religious? married?

Because nobody asks that. shocking they don't.

random builder in this apartment asked me if I was married. 
fair to drill for stuff. I don't like questions..my name.. but I do it.

different sense of humour is possibly why I don't get on...


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I had drinking and drug buddies when I was in my 20s. After I gave up that lifestyle, I was left with no friends.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

No friends, girlfriend, nothing


----------



## Princess Lotus (Oct 29, 2017)

I dont have any friends because i hate fake people and cut them all from my life. Everyone is just out to get something from you. 
But when you do find a true genuine friend, keep them. thats for damn sure.
Even the one friend i do have, doesnt talk to me most of the time unless she wants to drink, or ***** about her own life... 


maybe im on the wrong forum lmao


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't have any friends, nobody is even talks to me.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a few but it feels like i have none actually.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Black As Day said:


> I have 2 people I know on Facebook, one I knew from High School but overall I consider myself having no friends.
> 
> I thought I had some but they moved on from me. They were my online friends, 3 of them. Now anyone I met I consider not a friend. They're going to have to stick around for a long LONG time for me to consider the person a friend.
> 
> Past friendships let me down and disappointed.


I'm not sure if this makes me look bad but this is what I do: you create like a hundred facebook accounts and you add them as your friends. So, for you, you can do that and then you can have like a hundred genuine friends that you actually truly know. And they won't let you down.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

causalset said:


> I don't have any friends, nobody is even talks to me.


I'll talk to you.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

mcpon14 said:


> I'll talk to you.


Thanks


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

In real life I have none, it's a sad and lonely existence..


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I have no friends but it's my fault really.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have no friends, too, lol. Everybody with no friends unite!! Lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

None and don't care.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

twitchy666 said:


> How to make things Last
> 
> really simple?
> 
> ...


Yes, the religion thing is interesting. It's personally a question I hate answering in casual conversations. But at the same time, I hate talking about my personal life outlook and beliefs to people anyway.

I've only lived in two countries where it was commonly accepted for people to ask you about your religion (Singapore and this one Middle East country). Thankfully, I have not received that too much in the US (besides those annoying people who stand on the streets and try to recruit/sell you into their religious-based organization).


----------



## BackonTrack (Oct 16, 2017)

I used to have friends back in primary/elementary school but ever since I started high school I've never made friends. 
It's funny,nearly everyone who was my best friend at some stage goes to my school, but in some way I've lost my connection with them. Ever since everyone decided to sort themselves out into groups, I haven't been able to make proper friends. I feel in today's society the only way to make friends is through social media, and I don't use social media.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Me and i haven't for a very long time. I think in my entire life, i've only had 2 people who i could really call a friend. And that was when i was in middle school


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Friends come and go, and come in inconsistent waves for me. I find I'm very disinterested in forming friendships, and I only make friends when someone else decides they want to be friends with me, and I passively accept. I always end up feeling disappointed, which probably means I'm the problem, since I'm the common denominator in all my relationships. Since I've never had a friendship that feels fulfilling, whatever that would entail, I don't feel motivated to seek out friendships. Relationships always seem like a lot of investment of time and energy for very minimal reward. I wish it wasn't that way. I really do :/


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Judt one online friend


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

My best friends live in the TV 

Yeahh I have no friends.

I could reconnect with my best mate from school but it's been 10 years and I'm scared we won't like each other anymore. He's the only person in my life who I felt so connected to. I still dream about him.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

None.


----------

